
SEC Official Says Ethereum Hack Illustrates Blockchain Concerns - kushti
http://www.wsj.com/articles/sec-official-says-ethereum-hack-illustrates-blockchain-concerns-1466459986
======
fennecfoxen
This sounds very interesting, but _even as a Wall Street Journal subscriber_ I
find it paywalled as part of "a premium suite of products for elite
practitioners". I can't even find pricing anywhere. I guess if you have to
ask, it's too much? Ouch. Apparently I'm just not that elite...

------
ikeboy
Text seems to be at [http://commodity-market-news.com/sec-official-says-
ethereum-...](http://commodity-market-news.com/sec-official-says-ethereum-
hack-illustrates-blockchain-concerns.html)

------
solotronics
there was nothing wrong with any of the blockchain technology. The DAO had a
vulnerability in its code-contract. The blockchain was never compromised or
vulnerable.

------
x5n1
Stories like the one below illustrate SEC concerns.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/09/business/dealbook/sec-
and-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/09/business/dealbook/sec-and-steven-
cohen-reach-settlement-in-insider-trading-case.html?_r=0)

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
Okay, I get it, the SEC is not without criticism but surely the concept of the
SEC makes a lot of sense and I assume the general concensus is that we need it
and should not get rid of it?

~~~
x5n1
Get rid of the corruption. The rest can stay.

